# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Problema accesso sito Inps con smart card cns

## assist 32

Da qualche giorno ho problemi ad accedere con alcune smart card Cns CCIAA, soprattutto quelle nuove ma non solo,agli account del sito Inps. 
Compare prima il seguente messaggio:
Informazione sessione utente
gentile utente, la informiamo che all'accesso era attiva un'altra 
sessione di lavoro con la sua utenza che è stata chiusa automaticamente
Prosegui per il servizio richiesto 
E successivamente
Sessione utente terminata
Attenzione. sono presenti errori nei dati trasmessi all'applicazione,
verificare che l'operazione effettuata sia corretta e sia andata a buon fine. 
Qualcuno ha avuto lostesso problema ed è riuscito a risolverlo?

----------

